# Capacité maxi de mémoire vive ?



## Guilty (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour.
Je souhaites rajouter un peu de ram à mon iMac G4 800MHz 256Mo.
Quelle est la capacité maximale de mémoire que je peux rajouter ?
Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## esope (31 Octobre 2005)

un petit tour ICI

&#224; bient&#244;t


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2005)

Guilty a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Je souhaites rajouter un peu de ram à mon iMac G4 800MHz 256Mo.
> Quelle est la capacité maximale de mémoire que je peux rajouter ?
> Merci de vos réponses...


 Sur un iMac G4 de 1,25 Ghz, on peut faire passer la capacité de mémoire de 256 Mo (configuration d'origine) à 2Go maximum. 
Ceci dit, pour passer à 2 Go, il faut réaliser une manipulation délicate qui annule la garantie, pour une machine qui est encore sous garantie. Ou alors, tu peux le faire réaliser par un technicien en atelier, en payant l'intervention.
Par contre, il est possible de passer de 256 Mo à 1,25 Go en restant dans les limites de ce que peut normalement faire un simple utilisateur. 

 C'est ce que j'ai fait, et tu trouveras un récit détaillé des opérations (vraiment simples) *ici*, sur MacBidouille. 

 Reste à savoir si ce qui est vrai pour l'iMac G4 1,25 Ghz l'est aussi pour l'iMac G4 800 Mhz... 
Je pense que oui, mais c'est à vérifier. 


 Tu trouveras d'autres infos *ici*, de même qu'*ici*, *ici*, et *ici*  , le dernier de ces threads parlant de l'iMac G4 1,25 Ghz.


----------



## Guilty (5 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup


----------

